# Phone number error



## Machil

*Hi. Everyone I'm trying to do my background check but because of phone number I can't get to the next page, does anybody know how to deal with this? Thank you*


----------



## Yas in

Machil said:


> *Hi. Everyone I'm trying to do my background check but because of phone number I can't get to the next page, does anybody know how to deal with this? Thank you*


Remove 0 before 77 @Machil


----------

